# Hacker Pschorr Kellerbier - help please!



## lael (16/9/13)

Hi,

I've got some friends that love this beer - so I'd like to make it for them. Any suggestions as for a recipe for something close?

I've read:

http://www.hacker-pschorr.com/en/our-beers/m%C3%BCnchner-kellerbier-anno-1417

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/17057-kellerbier-recipe-help/?hl=kellerbier

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/22433-kellerbier/?hl=kellerbier

kook mentioned a recipe of about 62.5% pils, 25% vienna, 12.5% munich malt, mild hops - gen. rec. hallertauer? / about 30IBU - 36IBUs. Another post mentioned appx 1050 OG.

The beer is slightly sweet to me - so thinking some crystal / caramunich.

Yeast - I'm not sure about - some talk about the style needing a lager yeast - but is fruitiness possible with a lager yeast? and they are normally served cloudy with yeast... any recommendations on strain and temps?

Thanks!


----------



## lael (16/9/13)

http://northernbrewer.blogspot.com.au/2010/02/kellerbier-time.html

http://byo.com/stories/item/955-kellerbier-style-profile

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f12/recipe-kellerbier-zwickel-zoigl-213822/index2.html#post3555316 - says reduce the caramalts and use spalt as the hops. seems to indicate that 36IBUS was too much, so 30 looks like a starting point.


----------

